# Proper Tele Scale Length?



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

What's the proper scale length for a Tele style guitar?And from what points is it to be measured?I'm building one and I think the bridge might be located incorrectly,because I can't get it to intonate 
Any help with this would be appreciated.Pleasetry to keep the mockery to a minimum.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Same as a Strat - 25.5. If you think your neck isn't that scale, just measure from the edge of the nut (frets side, not tuners) to the middle of the 12th fret and double it to find what scale length it is.

And the bridge should be positioned at double the 12th fret as well (obviously). I'm no luthier, but you should position the bridge so that the middle of the travel of the saddles lands at that proper scale length.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks,man.I really appreciate the info!I'mkinda struggling with this thing at the moment. Hopefully I'll be able to get all the wrinkles ironed out soon.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

What "Nine" said is corect but you also have to add 1/8th from the 12th fret and the saddel measurement for compensation.
Dennis


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Getting the bridge positioned (and square) is a tricky part do do. I know I had to do it twice on a guitar that I built.

Use some rubber bands or taut string where the low and high E strings go to get it positioned down the center. That's a trick that I used and found out later that real luthiers use. It's the worst when you screw the bridge down only to find that the strings are all shifted to one side of the neck.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

cougar2 said:


> What "Nine" said is corect but you also have to add 1/8th from the 12th fret and the saddel measurement for compensation.
> Dennis


Like I said- I'm no luthier. I know _*just *_enough to be dangerous! Haha. 

But thankfully, guitars are made of wood and you can always plug bad holes you've drilled. :banana:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Like the guys said - telecasters (and strats) have a 25 1/2" scale length, measuring from the nut to the 12th fret is 1/2 the scale length. If you center the saddles and place them at the 25 1/2" mark there will be enough travel to intonate them in a standard tele bridge (vintage or modern)

Not laughing here... true story, when I built my first guitar it was also a telecaster. I wasnt using a pickguard (which woud have helped position my bridge) and being 15 yrs old without any help or books, I was unaware that the bridge needed to be placed in a specific spot. I just put it where I thought it looked good, which also happened to be about 1 1/2 inches back too far. WHen I tried to string it up I think I went through 3 high E strings breaking before I realised something may be wrong...

I bought the 1st edition of Melvyn Hiscock's book and quickly reaslised what I did wrong. That was back in the mid 1980's and I still laugh at myself for that! 

Good luck and if you havnt already, buying a book on guitar building (there are quite a few out now) is a great idea for learning the basics.

AJC


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

*THanks!*

Thanks for all the input guys,it turns out I came up exactly 1/2" short!I could catch it w/the saddles,but they would need to go VERY far back,and it would be cheesy to not fix it right.I'll post some pics after I perform surgery!

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you want I can send you a paper copy of the body template with the correct positioning of the bridge indicated. I will copy it from one of my templates and mail it to you. It will also give you the true centerline of the body. [email protected] if you are interested. Heck I just noticed that you are only thirty minutes away from my place. If you want to drop by to set it with the template just let me know.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> If you want I can send you a paper copy of the body template with the correct positioning of the bridge indicated. I will copy it from one of my templates and mail it to you. It will also give you the true centerline of the body. [email protected] if you are interested. Heck I just noticed that you are only thirty minutes away from my place. If you want to drop by to set it with the template just let me know.


Excellent!Just promise not to heckle my hack building trademarks: I.E. holes drilled wherever the hell the drill hit the front and/or back of the guitar,'eyeball' measurement techniques,etc.!
I really appreciate the offer,but we're in the middle of prepping our house for sale right now,so the Tele is on the back burner for a couple of weeks.I'll definitely let you know when I get some free time,though.

Thanks a bunch!

Scott


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

powrshftr said:


> Excellent!Just promise not to heckle my hack building trademarks: I.E. holes drilled wherever the hell the drill hit the front and/or back of the guitar,'eyeball' measurement techniques,etc.!
> I really appreciate the offer,but we're in the middle of prepping our house for sale right now,so the Tele is on the back burner for a couple of weeks.I'll definitely let you know when I get some free time,though.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> ...


No Problem. When ever you want just let me know. I promise not to heckle you. LOL


----------

